# Gold TALLY-HO...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just picked up a 50th. Anniversary "Gold" Tally-Ho...Mr. Tal Lockwood lives here in Arizona. Arizona Predator Callers is trying to get him to speak at one of the future meetings...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The venerable Tally-Ho. My go to call! I couldn't tell you how many, but it's a lot. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great score.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice pick up!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, Eric, you goin' fox hunting now? Tally Ho!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You bet Glen...Thanx Guys. I think they only made 100 of them.


----------

